# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Vpro 5000+(plus)

## satland

Ο παραπανω δορυφορικοs δεκτηs (εχω 7 ενοs πελατη) μολιs μπαινει στα 220volt αναβοσβηνει στιγμιαια το κοκκινο λαμπακι τηs προσοψηs και δεν δουλευει.

επισυναπτω φωτογραφια εντοs του μηχανηματοs. Αλλαξα τουs ηλεκτρολυτικουs των 1000mf και 220mf χωριs να είναι φουσκωμεςνοι αλλα και παλι τιποτε.
Γνωριζει καποιοs κατι παραπανω από αυτό το τροφοδοτικο ,συνηθωs τι βλαβεs βγαζει?DSC_0089.jpg

----------


## satland

δεν γνωριζει κατι καποιοs?

----------


## xsterg

οχι.         .

----------


## manolo

Ξεκίνα μετρώντας τάσεις στο τροφοδοτικό..

----------


## kostas_dh

Γράφεις ότι έχεις 7 δέκτες ενός πελάτη. 
Όλοι οι δέκτες παρουσιάζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## satland

και οι 7 δεκτεs το ιδιο πρόβλημα 
Μανωλακη το θεμα των τασεων το γνωρίζω βρε αγορι μου

----------


## manolo

Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι το γνωρίζεις απλά πες κάτι και σε μας να καταλάβουμε. Υπάρχει η STBY ή όχι, έχεις στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού σου αυτές που πρέπει ή όχι;; Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω τι βλάβες βγάζει το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα και πάω ψάχνοντας. Ίσως κάποιος άλλος γνωρίζει πιο συγκεκριμένα πράγματα γι΄αυτό το μοντέλο..

----------


## satland

> Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι το γνωρίζεις απλά πες κάτι και σε μας να καταλάβουμε. Υπάρχει η STBY ή όχι, έχεις στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού σου αυτές που πρέπει ή όχι;; Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω τι βλάβες βγάζει το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα και πάω ψάχνοντας. Ίσως κάποιος άλλος γνωρίζει πιο συγκεκριμένα πράγματα γι΄αυτό το μοντέλο..




Δεν υπαρχει ενδειξη οτι ειναι standby και το θεμα ειναι οτι το τροφοδοτικο και το Tuner ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΙΝΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ(οπωs είναι στην φωτογραφια)  οποτε αντε ψαξε τασειs..Μονο εαν γνωριζειs απο αλλεs περιπτωσειs το προβλημα των συγκεκριμενων δεκτων.

----------


## manolo

To board του τροφοδοτικού είναι στη δεξιά πλευρά της πλακέτας όπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία. Βρες τα τρανζίστορς εξόδου ή ολοκληρωμένο εξόδου και μέτρα τις τάσεις στα ποδαράκια τους.

----------

